# Did I use to get Plastisol transfers?



## Andrew860 (Mar 23, 2018)

I use to send a guy I met on here a image and in the mail he would send me transfers with the image on them. They almost seemed painted on and if I remember correctly, they seemed like they were dusted with a powder (I assume so the transfers wouldn't stick) They were not very costly (a few dollars each) and I didn't have to order very many of them; I think the minimum was 10. Am I thinking of plastisol transfers? Currently I do inkjet transfers on white shirts but I have a good customer that would like to order some black shirts with his design on them. Do plastisol transfers work with black / colored shirts? Would anyone on here from the USA be interested in selling me some? Thanks in advance for any help


----------



## 613OriginalsRick (Sep 17, 2018)

Hi Andrew!


More than likely, those were plastisol transfers. Some companies have minimums as low as 8 (or none). Plastisol transfers work awesome on all colors of garments. There are many companies out and about and some even offer free samples!


----------



## multiplesifl (Jun 27, 2011)

And the powder on the transfers is actually the adhesive.


----------



## proworlded (Oct 3, 2006)

Andrew. There are several companies that produce these transfers. Where are you located?


----------



## Creative Corner (May 16, 2019)

I would also like to know if there is an updated list of plastisol vendors. Adding cotton apparel to my line of products and I need a plastisol vendor that is not too expensive. Thank you in advance for your help.


----------

